# Anyone used this CARDARINE ? Dynamic Performance



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys 
The price seems a steal, compared to other cardarine; If anyone could let me know how it went, or any recommendations for a decent supplier for it


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Like 


HDU said:


> Hi guys
> The price seems a steal, compared to other cardarine; If anyone could let me know how it went, or any recommendations for a decent supplier for it


Like I said last week when you posted the same question 

I had the same from that same site
It's not cardarine 
Gave me gyno


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jonzilla said:


> If you like cancer chug down some Carderine 👍


Hi Ketones.


----------



## felladrol (9 mo ago)

No.
I am afraid of the product in general. 
Doesn't matter which brand.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I have some on the way to try. 

Biolab Shop do a 30mg/ml solution that's a steal at the price.


----------

